# Can I cut wood with the Dremel Metal cutting circle?



## tmptplayer (Oct 4, 2013)

I posted this in DIY repair General Discussion, but then I saw this location and think it might be more fitting:

Hi,

I'm very new to the rotary world. I have a Dremel 4000 and it's accessories, and I'm trying to trim about 1/4 in of wood off the bottom of a section of my cabinets. The section is about 3 feet long and 3/4 in thick. The bit advertised as a wood cutter seems only fit for very fine detailing or drilling holes. There is a metal cutting attachment which looks like it would accomplish the job much faster. It's circular and looks like you cut with its side. Can I use this or are there poor consequences? Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is the wrong tool for the job.----A multi-tool with a straight wood cutting bit will get you a nice neat cut.

I have a $35-- Harbor Freight one that works well----

If you post a picture of what you are going to cut,you will get the best suggestions---


----------



## tmptplayer (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks. I have pictures, but how do I upload them? It asks me for a URL.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

The rotary tools are not great for much more than just fine work. You will drive yourself crazy constantly going through the discs trying to get that done.

Depending on what you're trying to do using something like a Multi-max might be more successful.
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/CategoryProducts.aspx?catid=2094

But there are many different kinds of specialty saws. Toe kick saws, undercut saws, jamb saws, and various attachment for things like a rotozip.

A picture of what you're trying to do would help. That or a better explanation.


----------



## tmptplayer (Oct 4, 2013)

The essence of what I want to do is make a piece of wood 1/4 inch less long. The wood is about 3 feet wide, 3/4 in thick and attached to the bottom of a cabinet. I'd be glad to post pictures but I don't know how.

In coordinates, if Z = up and X = right... the current wood dimensions are (3ft, 3/4in, 3in) and i want it to trim 1/4 in off the z axis.

The wood is mounted to the bottom of a cabinet which is elevated about 6.5ft.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

What're you trying to do, remove enough to slide flooring under it or something? 

What about using a flush cutting saw?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4O7Kcu2Nfc0#t=35
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRQEqf-1azs

Or an oscillating saw:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvmug65WFp8


----------



## tmptplayer (Oct 4, 2013)

I bought a refrigerator about a 1/4 inch too tall for its space. The limiting factor is a cabinet over top of the refrigerator spot. The cabinets themselves aren't too close, but the face of the cabinet extends about 1.5 inches below the floor of the cabinet. I just want to trim this face about 1/4 in so that I can fit my fridge into the space. 

Right now I'm drilling holes real close to each other then filing the wood down, but this is going extremely slow


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cut to the chase, pun intended, and pickup a Multimax. They're pretty inexpensive and would likely make much quicker work of it... neater too.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I usually make that cut with a router---and a straight cutting pattern bit--that has a roller bearing---I make guide blocks for the bearing to ride on---

This is neat but requires some experience with a router----


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

tmptplayer said:


> Thanks. I have pictures, but how do I upload them? It asks me for a URL.


Not sure what others do, but a lot of folks use various photo services, either their usual paid one or maybe a free account with some random name if they want to stay anonymous.

Flickr, Photobucket, etc. have free accounts. What you can do is upload pics there, Edit them to rotate them if necessary, maybe change size to something sensible for a forum post, etc. Usually the services have a button to click on to Share with an option to copy the URL. (Sometimes with several options for various sizes.) You'll want the one with the whole URL to make things easy. There might be one that says for Forums, but that will give you HTML code which might not work so just use the URL.

Scott


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Have you checked the leveling legs on the fridge to see if there's room to make the fridge a 1/4" less tall?


----------



## tmptplayer (Oct 4, 2013)

@Scott: Thanks- I didn't think of that

@RoyalAcresRod: Yes, the back feet are fixed unfortunately

@All: I ended up creating a notch in the trim with the dremel tool and a file then using a small battery powered saw to cut across. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Usually the back feet are adjusted from the FRONT by means of what appears to be a bolt under the grille at the bottom front. 

Is this a used unit and you don't have the instructions? Get on the web and find the instructions. The rear wheels may look fixed, but probably aren't. 

The manufacturer's site will have the instructions.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I used my MultiMax and a router to do just what you're attempting. I had a new fridge that needed just 3/4" more clearance to get back into the old fridge cabinet. Trouble was the new flooring was laid (by the previous owners) over the old linoleum. This left about 7/8" drop between the tile and the old flooring in the cabinet. The fridge wheels made it impossible to slide it back in there. I used my router with a guide clamped onto the cabinet to do the bulk of the trimming. Then I cut the length back to the corners where my router wouldn't reach. Then I sanded everything smooth and used some touch-up to hide the raw edge. Lasted that way for 3 years without anyone noticing.


----------



## print man (Aug 7, 2015)

This bit has a screw at end and a couple of washers used to connect the bit. Take screw out and pick the cutting disk that you want. Sandwich the dish between the washers and use the screw to anchor it in there. Put the end with the rod into the front. thanks


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

A word of caution to all users of rotary tools. *Wear a full face shield!* I have a scar on my nose from a metal cutting disc that disintegrated and I was lucky that it didn't hit an eye.

Granted, I was using a Dremel disc on a 20,000+ RPM die-grinder :stupid:, but I was still *so lucky*.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> I usually make that cut with a router---and a straight cutting pattern bit--that has a roller bearing---I make guide blocks for the bearing to ride on---
> 
> This is neat but requires some experience with a router----


This is the way to do it and get a clean straight cut.Or take the cabinet doors off and attach a straight edge for the router base to ride against using a straight bit.With the doors off you could clamp a straight edge to the face frame.


----------

